# HP DV Series Laptops



## maverick786us (Nov 28, 2011)

I want to buy latest HP dv7tqe with 2nd generation Core i7, (Quad) and high defination resolution (1820 X 1080) but DV7 does'nt exist in indian HP website 

As a secondary choice I am even open to HPDV6-6120TX also. It has got 1920 X 1080 resolution. For me this resolution is a NEED. I can't go anything below this. But this DV6 only comes with Core i5 and all DV6 models that has Core i7 does'nt have High Defination resolution (1080P) 

HP Pavilion dv6-6100 Entertainment Notebook PC series Home & Home Office

Can someone help me in this?


----------



## arsenalfan001 (Nov 29, 2011)

Dell XPS 15 comes with i7 and full hd.


----------



## maverick786us (Nov 29, 2011)

I would always prefer 17 inch over 15 and then Dell XPS series are not match for HP Envy and DV Series laptops in terms of looks with the exception of Dell XPS 15Tz


----------



## amirtaraj (Nov 29, 2011)

If you need a Full HD(1920x1080) + i7 Quadcore + large screen(17') + better card(6770M) = then try to Customize according to ur needs and import one from US

HP Pavilion dv7 and dv7t Quad Edition series | HP® Official Store


----------



## maverick786us (Nov 29, 2011)

If importing something from US would have been that easy, I would have purchased HP Envy 17 3-D. Its not that everyday you come across people coming from US


----------



## amirtaraj (Nov 29, 2011)

You can directly import one via ebay also
And If you dont have any tight budget wait untill Dec. end as new 2012edn ENVY line up i.e 17 and 15 are coming
HP redesigns its Envy laptops, announces the Envy 15, 17 and 17 3D (video) -- Engadget


----------



## maverick786us (Dec 27, 2011)

amirtaraj said:


> You can directly import one via ebay also
> And If you dont have any tight budget wait untill Dec. end as new 2012edn ENVY line up i.e 17 and 15 are coming
> HP redesigns its Envy laptops, announces the Envy 15, 17 and 17 3D (video) -- Engadget



Its been 2 weeks I still can't find latest Envy 17 in ebay. The local HP people say that it will never come in indian market. 

This local market is the dirtiest thing on this planet, high end things never come


----------

